

Fundraiser for anti-SOPA Lobbying initiative -is it viable? - nsoldiac

Fight them smart, not just hard, right? After reading  http://boingboing.net/2011/12/17/wtf-is-happening-with-sopa-now.html I agree that not playing the Washington game would be good for principles but bad for the imminent SOPA fight. Lobbyist work for whomever pays them, not just Hollywood. What does the HN community think of an online crowdsourcing project to raise capital for a anti-SOPA Lobbying innitiative? Is it too late for that? What online tools can be used(Sparked.com, JustGiving.com, KickStarter.com, )?
======
nsoldiac
Is there any anti-SOPA Lobbying currently going on by any interest groups out
there??

------
gasull
Hollywood can, and will, throw more money at the problem. I doubt you can beat
them on their own game.

That said, I will contribute to the fund-raise. Better trying than not.

~~~
nsoldiac
I agree, matching their funding is hopeful at best, but just attempting to do
it can bring a great deal of awareness on the issue.

------
nsoldiac
Lobbyists are expensive I know, maybe some services trades can be arranged as
form of payment if we get some talented internet people on board.

